# first distance hitch



## greenthumb

Im planning a trip from Missoula, MT to Chicago. Ive hitchhiked a handful of times thus far though only up and down Montana

Wondering if anybody has recommendations for a route theyd care to share, states to avoid, or anything you wish you knew your first time hitching any longer distance or for more than a day er so?


----------



## Everymanalion

I hate the snow but I fuckin' love Montana, once I camped out there and legit saw a pack of wolves and got so stoked I almost cried, yea I am a bitch. I love lions and wolves


----------



## greenthumb

yeah Montana truly is beautiful and the wolf population is increasing, especially since their reintroduction to Yellowstone. Lesson #1: When I get in a sticky situation while hitchhiking praying is a waste of time. gotcha, thanks


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Well, I-90 over to Minnesota is probably the most straight shot, then down to Chicago from there..But I-90 across Montana (which Im sure you're aware) can be pretty crazy. Id say though, If you could jump down To I-80 thats a straight shot through to Chicago.


----------



## Noble Savage

leave on a sunny day with a western wind


----------



## greenthumb

Actually Ive only gone north to south in the Flathead valley and have spent little time on I-90 or any other interstate really, what do ya mean by pretty crazy?


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

greenthumb said:


> Actually Ive only gone north to south in the Flathead valley and have spent little time on I-90 or any other interstate really, what do ya mean by pretty crazy?


 

Well, there really is not much speed limit enforcement across I-90 most of the time, and the shoulder of the road can be narrow, so with the Semi's and shit can be a bit hairy.


----------



## greenthumb

HoboSquirrell said:


> Well, there really is not much speed limit enforcement across I-90 most of the time, and the shoulder of the road can be narrow, so with the Semi's and shit can be a bit hairy.


 
Ahhh gotcha, thanks fer the heads up, im hoping to get picked up mostly at on ramps, truck stops, etc. so that might be much of a problem? We'll see. Is the shoulder wider on I-80 tho


----------



## greenthumb

Noble Savage said:


> leave on a sunny day with a western wind


sunny day fershure, if its comin from the west ill take it as a sign that the winds of fortune are blowin ma way, a bless'd adventure


----------



## greenthumb

aye, quick question fer yall: Whats the difference between a pygmy tribe and a girls cross country team?


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

greenthumb said:


> Ahhh gotcha, thanks fer the heads up, im hoping to get picked up mostly at on ramps, truck stops, etc. so that might be much of a problem? We'll see. Is the shoulder wider on I-80 tho


 

Oh yeah man, I-80 is a breeze (quite literally some times lol) I hitch I-80 when I go from Ohio to Portland and dont usually run into many problems outside of weather. And as far as sitting on on ramps..it seems you do get picked up as fast than just footing down the road. But as a rule of thumb, even if you're a few miles out from the off/on ramp and get stopped by a cop..most often they just run you to the next on/off ramp..so its a free ride either way.


----------



## scatwomb

Man, you should just stay in Missoula and dick around in the Selway and the Frank in the spring/summer


----------



## greenthumb

scatwomb said:


> Man, you should just stay in Missoula and dick around in the Selway and the Frank in the spring/summer


ahhhh man i wish, the bitteroots are amazing, Id love to spend a summer exploring them and im sure the Frank is equally spectacular though i havent been there yet. Adventures fer another time. Now, im psyched to see the fam for a bit and colorado this summer


----------



## greenthumb

Answer to yesterdays question: A pygmy tribe is a bunch of cunning runts


----------



## greenthumb

It's a gorgeous sunny spring day, the birds are back and I am off!


----------



## greenthumb

SLC is insane, and they shit spice here


----------



## greenthumb

Salt Lake City is proving difficult to get out of, apparently mormons turn there noses up at hitchikers. anybody know something about the trains around here(still trying to get to Chicago)


----------

